# Framework WxWidget ?



## g.lebourgeois (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
j'aurais voulu savoir si par le plus grand des merveilleux hasards vous auriez eu vent d'un framework WxWidget pour XCode, qui permettrait de créer très facilement un projet WxWidget sous l'API (un peu comme Allegro !).

Je n'ai pour le moment rien trouvé de tel.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'aurais voulu savoir si par le plus grand des merveilleux hasards vous auriez eu vent d'un framework WxWidget pour XCode, qui permettrait de créer très facilement un projet WxWidget sous l'API (un peu comme Allegro !).
> 
> Je n'ai pour le moment rien trouvé de tel.
> ...


J'ai trouver &#231;a avec Google J'ai de la chance : http://www.wxwidgets.org/wiki/index.php/Mac_OS_X_And_Xcode_For_Beginners &#231;a &#224; l'air pas mal


----------



## ntx (29 Mai 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> j'aurais voulu savoir si par le plus grand des merveilleux hasards vous auriez eu vent d'un framework WxWidget pour XCode, qui permettrait de créer très facilement un projet WxWidget sous l'API (un peu comme Allegro !).


Tu n'as pas forcement besoin de passer par un framework pour coder sous XCode, une simple librairie fait aussi l'affaire.


----------



## tatouille (2 Juin 2007)

oui tu installes wx en "standard unixfs" et tu ajoutes la lib à ton proj
enfin c'est ce que je fais


----------



## jfsgeneva (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour Tatouille,

Est-ce qu'il suffit d'installer le fichier "wx" (...wxMac-2.8.8/include/wx) qui contient "wx.h" dans le dossier "Frameworks" ?


----------



## Warflo (29 Juin 2008)

Ah mon avis c'est plus: ./configure; make install;


----------



## jfsgeneva (29 Juin 2008)

> ...wxMac-2.8.8/include/wx



J'indiquais le chemin dans le dossier où se trouve "wx.h" que j'ai téléchargé sur source-forge.


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2008)

Les fichiers .h sont des "headers" pas des librairies. Ils ne contiennent que la description des objets, alias que les librairies (fichiers .a, .so ou .dylib) contiennent du code exécutable. 
Avant de continuer avec des trucs complexes comme wxWidget, il faudrait que tu te renseignes un peu sur la compilation, le linkage et l'utilisation des librairies externes en C.


----------



## jfsgeneva (29 Juin 2008)

C'est pour cela que je pose des questions... tu savais tout du premier coup toi ?


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2008)

Non, mais je n'ai pas commencé à programmer en C en utilisant wxWidget. L'interface graphique est la dernière chose à aborder en programmation.  Ne commence pas par la fin


----------



## jfsgeneva (29 Juin 2008)

Bien sur, mais lorsque tu commences à apprendre à conduire une voiture, c'est pas plus mal de se familiariser avec son intérieur...


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2008)

Oui et quand on apprend à conduire, on ne le fait pas au volant d'un F1.  Donc avant de te lancer dans l'utilisation de librairies aussi complexes, si tu ne veux pas galérer pendant des jours, apprend à utiliser ton compilateur et à comprendre tous les messages d'erreur qui apparaissent lors de la compilation et du linkage. 
L'informatique c'est simple quand on commence par le début et qu'on progresse étape par étape, pas quand on commence par la fin


----------



## jfsgeneva (30 Juin 2008)

Bon.... on pourrait encore contre-argumenter un moment , mais on dérive du sujet du topic.  

Je continuerais à utiliser ma librairie SDL... jusqu'à ce que je m'améliore.


----------

